# OTA Signal Meter while you watch TV



## trausch (Jan 8, 2004)

Is there a way to get the signal meter on the screen while I watch TV so I can rotate my OTA antenna? It is a pain in the A$$ to always gave to go to the setup menu.


----------



## JaserLet (Dec 13, 2005)

Not that I'm aware of.

BTW: has anyone else with an HR10-250 running 6.3a noticed that leaving the signal meter on the screen for more than about 15 minutes will cause the machine to crash?


----------



## trausch (Jan 8, 2004)

I have observed the crash. Does anyone know of a good VHF/UHF signal meter then?


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

The only other thing you can do is hit the right arrow and the info button at the same time on the front of the unit. This will take you to a screen that gives you the signal strength for all 4 tuners. You can go back and forth between it and live TV.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

trausch said:


> I have observed the crash. Does anyone know of a good VHF/UHF signal meter then?


Not sure a seperate meter will do you much good. I have seen little correlation between signal level/multipath and my TV tuner meter and my HR10 tuner meter. The HR10 is very susceptible to multipath and you should really use the HR10 meter to adjust the antenna for the HR10.

Why not do each channel, make a note of the antenna adjustment and go with that. You don't need to see the picture when adjusting the antenna, the meter will tell you if you have a lock and stable signal.


----------



## trausch (Jan 8, 2004)

I was going to use a rotator but now I think I will use two Channel Master 4882 and a jointenna.


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

trausch said:


> I have observed the crash. Does anyone know of a good VHF/UHF signal meter then?


This one works very weel for me but $$$:
http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_display.asp?PROD=DIGIAIRPRO

For a little more this is a better deal. You can always sell the satellite meter in this kit if you don't need it and recoup most of the cost:
http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_display.asp?prod=DIGIAIRCOMBO


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> Not sure a seperate meter will do you much good. I have seen little correlation between signal level/multipath and my TV tuner meter and my HR10 tuner meter. The HR10 is very susceptible to multipath and you should really use the HR10 meter to adjust the antenna for the HR10.
> 
> Why not do each channel, make a note of the antenna adjustment and go with that. You don't need to see the picture when adjusting the antenna, the meter will tell you if you have a lock and stable signal.


I have to agree, T.

Signal level used to be of prime importance in the days of analog reception, because more signal was typically better and cleaner than less signal. Digital reception is, for one thing, the same in PQ whether it is weak or strong. A signal level meter also typically does not really take interference into account, it just measures raw carrier level, and interference rejection is of prime importance in ATSC reception. That is why the metering in the HR10 and most sets is signal quality metering, which all but ignores actual carrier levels in favor of percentage of uncorrupted bits received, which is not level-dependent for the most part.

That said, you have to have signal in the first place, so these tools could still help, but they are not a replacement, and are not optimal for DT.

If you PM me with an email address (won't pass it along) I have a pdf cheat sheet for optimizing DT reception.


----------

